# The Big Fantasy Publishers



## Philip Overby (Sep 6, 2013)

There is often a lot of talk around here about small presses or self-publishing, which I think is great. But we don't often hear too much about the big players in fantasy publishing. Who are they? What are they looking for? How do you get your book in front of them?

Some may require an agent, while others accept unsolicited manuscripts that may or may not sit in a slush pile for an extended period of time. 

My goal with this thread is to help out people who are aiming for the big publishers. So I'm hoping with everyone's help we can compile a list of some of the major publishers with some of this information:

1. Name
2. Open to Submissions?
3. Unsolicited Submissions OK?
4. Expected Wait Time
5. Authors 
6. Submission Guidelines
7. Other Information

I'm going to start with one big one: Tor. I'll detail some information about Tor and then I'll slowly add more information as we go on. What I'm asking for, if you have the time, is to try to find information about the Big Publishers so we can share it here. You can share about whatever publishers you know about who are traditionally publishing.

So as an example, here's Tor/Forge:

1. Name: Tor/Forge
2. Open to Submissions?: Yes
3. Unsolicited Submissions OK?: Yes
4. Expected Wait Time: 4-6 Months
5. Authors: Too many to list All Publishers : Browse By Author 
6. Submission Guidelines: At the bottom of FAQ page  FAQ
7. Other information: TBA

What I'm hoping is to get more of these short profiles with information so when authors here at Mythic Scribes decide to submit, they'll get a little bit of information before they do so. 

So if you can share any info about your favorite big publisher, please do! The information compiled here will probably be put into another thread as to consolidate it.


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 6, 2013)

are you atempting to recreate:

Ralan.com - Home Page


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not attempting to recreate Ralan. I think that's already an excellent resource. The point of Mythic Scribes is to help other people in the community. If I just link to Ralan, that's great, but it doesn't bring any more people's eyes to Mythic Scribes.  I'm hoping to consolidate information about Big Publishers only, not every single market there is. 

So it's not like I didn't know Duotrope and Ralan exist, but those are basically the only two places to find publisher information. Why not share it on Mythic Scribes too?


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm going to continue compiling some information here for interested parties. 

Name: Ballantine/Del Rey
Open to Submissions: Yes
Unsolicited Submissions: No (See details)
Expected Wait Time: N/A (Need information)
Authors: Piers Anthony, Ray Bradbury, Terry Brooks, Anne McCaffrey, Robert A. Heinlein, Robert E. Howard, Issac Asimov,China Mieville, Peter F. Hamilton, Amber Benson, David Eddings, Stephen R. Donaldson, Naomi Novik, Elizabeth Moon, Harry Turtledove, Kevin Hearne, H.P. Lovecraft, Frederik Pohl, J.R.R. Tolkien, and many more
Submission Guidelines: Submit by agent only
Other information: TBA


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 7, 2013)

Name: Gollancz
Open to Submissions: Yes
Unsolicited Submissions: Yes
Expected Wait Time: Up to 6 months
Authors: Ben Aaronovitch, Matthew De Abaitua, Joe Abercrombie, Saladin Ahmed, James Barclay, Leigh Bardugo, Stephen Baxter, Mitch Benn, Kit Berry, Steve Berry, Ray Bradbury, Kristen Britain, Miles Cameron, Mike Carey, C.Robert Cargill, Kristin Cashore, Rae Carson, Elspeth Cooper, Edward Cox, AJ Dalton, James Dawson, Stephen Deas, Philip K. Dick, Jaine Fenn, Maggie Furey, Mary Gentle, Bethany Griffin, Charlaine Harris, Joanne Harris, M. John Harrison, Kate Harrison, Nathan Hawke, Joe Hill, Stephen Hunt, Simon Ings, John Hornor Jacobs, Graham Joyce, MD Lachlan, Tom Lloyd, Scott Lynch, Phillip Mann, George R. R. Martin, Elizabeth May, Paul McAuley, Suzanne McLeod, Michael Moorcock, Richard Morgan, Chloe Neill, Stan Nicholls, Den Patrick, Pierre Pevel, Sarah Pinborough, Terry Pratchett, Robert V.S. Redick, Alastair Reynolds, Adam Roberts, Justina Robson,Patrick Rothfuss, Brandon Sanderson, Lynsay Sands, Andrzej Sapkowski, Robert J. Sawyer, John Scalzi, Rob Scott, Marcus Sedgwick, Darren Shan, Anna Sheehan, Robert Silverberg, Sarah Silverwood, Nalini Singh, Gavin G. Smith, Jon Sprunk, Sam Sykes, Jack Vance, Carrie Vaughn, Michael J. Ward, Jon Wallace, Connie Willis, Gene Wolfe, Chris Wooding
Submission Guidelines: Friday Reads: Our Submission Guidelines | Gollancz blog
Other Information: 
1. Imprint of Orion Publishing Group
2. Expanded into manga, but no longer publish it
3. SF Gateway republishes out-of-print books as e-books
4. Gollancz Blog
5. Gollancz Twitter 
6. More info TBA


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 7, 2013)

1. Name ? Harper Voyager

2. Open to Submissions? Via agent

3. Unsolicited Submissions OK? via authonomy.com or occasional open door 

4. Expected Wait Time... no idea

5. Authors Authors | Harper Voyager Books

6. Submission Guidelines See Agent

7. Other Information http://harpervoyagerbooks.com/


----------



## Philip Overby (Sep 8, 2013)

Name: Orbit 
Open to Submissions: Yes
Unsolicited Submissions: No
Expected Wait Time: N/A
Authors: Author Sites | Orbit Books | Science Fiction, Fantasy, Urban Fantasy
Other Information: 
1. Website Homepage http://www.orbitbooks.net/
2. Twitter https://twitter.com/orbitbooks
3. Facebook https://www.facebook.com/orbitbooks?ref=nf
4. Mythic Scribes member Michael J. Sullivan is an Orbit author. Here's a link to posts he's tagged in on the Orbit site. Michael J. Sullivan Archives | Orbit Books | Science Fiction, Fantasy, Urban Fantasy


----------

